

Ask HN: Would you use our app (that motivates you to go to the gym)? - kevinyun

We just pushed out an Android beta version of Fitsby (http://fitsby.com) and was wondering if anyone from the HN community would be interested in helping us test it out? Apologies if this sounds spammy; wasn't sure whether to label this a Show HN or if asking would be more suitable.
======
macleanjr
I'd be willing to give it a try. Really like the concept. Have been looking
for motivation to drag my ass to the gym in the morning.

~~~
kevinyun
Sounds great!

Please email me at kevin@fitsby.com so I can send you the APK

------
slosh
Really like the idea

~~~
kevinyun
thanks! my email is kevin@fitsby.com -- i can send you the download link

